# Hawkeye 5 gal Tank Aquarium Kit



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this tank?

I'm thinking of upgrading my female to it.. how does the filter work? Would I be able to put on the aquatech 5-15 power filter?

Thanks

here is the link 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14660258&findingMethod=rr


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

i dont have it but the website does have 125 reviews for it, im sure if u read them ull be able to decided if its for u. the filter, most people will comment on how it works with filters, like it the hood allows lots of room for add-ons


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Last year that was a VERY popular tank for members on this forum who LOVED it... it came on sale for $19 for Black Friday so a lot of people got it. 
No one had negative things to say about it that I remember.


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

BellasMomma said:


> i dont have it but the website does have 125 reviews for it, im sure if u read them ull be able to decided if its for u. the filter, most people will comment on how it works with filters, like it the hood allows lots of room for add-ons


I've read through their reviews, but they weren't helpful for the most part mostly people either getting it home that day and proclaiming how wonderful it was or people speculating on how many goldfish they could potentially cram in there :shock:


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, I've had those filters and they are not great... the current it too strong for bettas, their fins can get sucked up by the intake and they are hard to modify.
The tank itself is a great purchase considering the size and that it comes with a flourescent bulb which costs $5-8 when buying separate. 
It could get annoying to be lifting that hood everytime you're feeding if there's not a smaller opening accessible.
I like that the bulb is protected with a plastic covering. 

When compared to most 5 galon tank kits it's a steal, even when you need to buy a new filter (I suggest sponge), it's a good size and an attractive design. 
I don't recomend the MiniBows... I've has 3-4 and my hoods always end up not working because the metal part where you screw in the bulb detaches.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

yea sometimes reviews r great and sometimes not so much!!!


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

A sponge filter is what you are saying? 
Would you recommend that over a traditional power filter?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Absolutely... 
Sponge filters have much more surface for beneficial bacteria to grow...
They will not shred your fish's fins with a powerful intake...
The current they produce is much gentler and easier to control than power filters...
One air pump can be used for multiple sponge filters given you have a multiple control valve.
I currently have 3 tanks (a 14gal, a 2.5gal and a 1gal) all hooked up to pne airpump and I would be able to hook up another if I had the counter space!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

BTW, there's a review with pictures by vaygirl... she's a senior member of this forum. Might want to PM her. 

"Love this tank!, 
11/29/2010
I got one of these for each of my bettas. They LOVE it. I keep live, low light plants in all of them and the light bulb does a great job keeping them looking good. The filter is easy to baffle and you can replace it if you ever want a change. It's...(read full review)

I got one of these for each of my bettas. They LOVE it. I keep live, low light plants in all of them and the light bulb does a great job keeping them looking good. The filter is easy to baffle and you can replace it if you ever want a change. It's not integrated, which is nice. A 25 watt heater fits nicely along the short side and keeps all my bettas toasty and healthy. Weekly water changes and vacuuming are a cinch with the pop up lid. It's an awesome tank for the money. Highly recommend."http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14660258&findingMethod=rr#


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I have what appears to be basically the same filter in a 2 gallon hex.. If you want to reduce the flow simply lower it so the top is below the surface by about 1" & there is almost no noticeable flow. My CT Micro would actually sit right above it in the flow & just float around.. I now have it as high up in my 2 gallon hex as I can get it to maximize the flow & its quite strong right in front of it, but 3" away from the front micro can sit there & chill without having to work. & this is in a small 2 gallon tank so in a 5 it shouldn't be bad at all. As far as fins getting caught I have seen my fish rubbing on the intake with it running so its not that strong. & if you wanted to be sure then add a piece of nylon to cover it. 

Also another point with it the flow can be easily reduced by putting a little piece of plastic inside the filter compartment to slow things down. It took all of about 10 seconds to do. All that said of course a sponge filter is better & this could easily take one rather then having to replace the whole thing.


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for the input.. I've been looking into the sponge filters and it seems like a cool concept. I had no idea how simple they were to make and use etc... I don't know why they aren't more prevalent it seems like there are many benefits and few drawbacks. I love the idea of not having to replace a filter cartridge every month!!

Have any of you used anything out of the box to make a fish tank? i.e. clear storage containers etc.. I would love to see the setup for ideas if any of you have them. 

I'm going to make a new thread.


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

I've owned the tank for about a year now, and not once had a problem with it. (minus the easy-to-crack plastic hood). 

The filter is easy to baffle with the water-bottle baffle steps on the stickied thread, followed those steps without a problem. The light was effective for plants in the short term, but an enthusiast will likely replace it with a more plant-friendly bulb. There is a feeding hatch that is easy to use--no need to lift the hood. 

Definitely recommend it, one of the best 5-gallon kits out there, period.


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

i am currently using the tank for a NPT and have not had a problem with it either. easy to heat and clean


----------

